# Performance/Mongoose Maurice



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

now in crmo and hiten flavors!









https://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=26544&subcategory_ID=3040








https://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=26545&subcategory_ID=3040


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

I like Maurice spec better than Bianchi Pista and it's cheaper... although not exactly set up as track bike. The other one is nice option too.


----------

